# Look



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

I try to draw and this is what it looks like this proves that I don't know a thing about drawing


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

wow it very good for beginning way better than mine for sure. but it is small =\


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

thanks for the reply, and i dont know why it is small that is weird


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

lol, just draw more betta fish and soon as you know it your way better than when you started ;]


----------

